# IMPALAS MAGAZINE 2014 BENFIT CAR SHOW & CONCERT IN HOLLISTER,CA MARCH 8,2014



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

IMPALAS MAGAZINE 2014 BENEFIT CAR SHOW FOR HOLLISTER SAN BENITO HIGH SCHOOL ATHLETIC DEPARTMENT:thumbsup:
"RAIN DATE OF MARCH 15,2014"


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

IMAPALAS 2014 HOLLISTER BENEFIT CAR SHOW!

ROLL CALL
1.IMPALAS C.C
2.LUXURIOUS C.C
3.REZ MADE C.C
4.WATSONVILLE IMPALAS C.C
5.USO C.C
6.TRAFFIC C.C
7.INSPIRATIONS C.C
8.THE CHOLO DJ
9.PREMACY C.C
10.DUKES C.C
11.SANGRE LATINA C.C
12.CADILLAC KING C.C
13.ALUM ROCK CRUISERS C.C
14.BOMBITAS C.C
15.AZTEC CREATIONS C.C
16.LATINS FINEST BIKE.CLUB
17.CALI LIFE C.C
18.NOR CAL B BODIES C.C


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

TTT....


----------



## inspirationsfoundr (Sep 4, 2010)

ImpalasMagazine said:


> IMAPALAS 2014 HOLLISTER BENEFIT CAR SHOW!
> 
> ROLL CALL
> 1.IMPALAS C.C
> ...


INSPIRATIONS Central Coast


----------



## inspirationsfoundr (Sep 4, 2010)

INspiratioNS Central Cal.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ImpalasMagazine said:


> IMAPALAS 2014 HOLLISTER BENEFIT CAR SHOW!
> 
> ROLL CALL
> 1.IMPALAS C.C
> ...



The Cholo Dj


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

ImpalasMagazine said:


> IMAPALAS 2014 HOLLISTER BENEFIT CAR SHOW!
> 
> ROLL CALL
> 1.IMPALAS C.C
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

ttt


----------



## m_monster66 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTT


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

ImpalasMagazine said:


> IMAPALAS 2014 HOLLISTER BENEFIT CAR SHOW!
> 
> ROLL CALL
> 1.IMPALAS C.C
> ...


:biggrin:


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

TTT...


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

ImpalasMagazine said:


> IMPALAS MAGAZINE 2014 BENEFIT CAR SHOW FOR HOLLISTER SAN BENITO HIGH SCHOOL ATHLETIC DEPARTMENT:thumbsup:
> "RAIN DATE OF MARCH 15,2014"



:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

I'm there...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## ~esjmami~ (Apr 25, 2012)

Hollister this year...I'll see the owner there to say hi to my friend


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

~esjmami~ said:


> Hollister this year...I'll see the owner there to say hi to my friend


Cool See you March 8th in Hollister...


----------



## ~esjmami~ (Apr 25, 2012)

ImpalasMagazine said:


> Cool See you March 8th in Hollister...


OK 


Xoxoxoxo


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

TTT...


----------



## ~esjmami~ (Apr 25, 2012)

ImpalasMagazine said:


> TTT...


Thank you ...see u then

Hope all the guys respect you guys

I know pole there I lived in Hollis for 5 yes..ask me if u have ?s


----------



## theoriginalwirewheelco (Jul 19, 2013)

ImpalasMagazine said:


> IMPALAS MAGAZINE 2014 BENEFIT CAR SHOW FOR HOLLISTER SAN BENITO HIGH SCHOOL ATHLETIC DEPARTMENT:thumbsup:
> "RAIN DATE OF MARCH 15,2014"
> 
> TTT...


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

ImpalasMagazine said:


> IMAPALAS 2014 HOLLISTER BENEFIT CAR SHOW!
> 
> ROLL CALL
> 1.IMPALAS C.C
> ...


ALL PRE-REG FOR HOLLISTER SUPER BENEFIT CAR SHOW DUE BY MARCH 3RD 2014!
ANYONE NEEDING A PRE-REG FORM PLEASE P.M ON HERE OUR EMAIL @ [email protected]:thumbsup:

HOTEL INFORMATION
BEST WESTERN SAN BENITO INN
600 SAN FELIPE ROAD
HOLLISTER,CA 95023
(831)637-9248
YOU MUST CALL THE HOTEL & MENTION IMPALAS MAGAZINE CAR SHOW TO RECEIVE THE DISCOUNT RATE:thumbsup:
*SINGLE BEDS OUR $74.95 PER NIGHT
*DOUBLE BEDS OUR $84.95 PER NIGHT


----------



## ~esjmami~ (Apr 25, 2012)

Guys what's the entrance fee? I forgot to ask owner when we talked then..I love that guy!! Known him since my teenage years respect n luv him!!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT for Impalas Magazine...:thumbsup::yes:


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

~esjmami~ said:


> Guys what's the entrance fee? I forgot to ask owner when we talked then..I love that guy!! Known him since my teenage years respect n luv him!!


$10.00 Dollars Kids 10 Under Free with a paid adult....


----------



## Cadillac Kings CV (Sep 20, 2012)

Cadillac Kings Central Valley will be there


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

ImpalasMagazine said:


> ALL PRE-REG FOR HOLLISTER SUPER BENEFIT CAR SHOW DUE BY MARCH 3RD 2014!
> ANYONE NEEDING A PRE-REG FORM PLEASE P.M ON HERE OUR EMAIL @ [email protected]:thumbsup:
> 
> HOTEL INFORMATION
> ...


TTT....


----------



## ~esjmami~ (Apr 25, 2012)

ImpalasMagazine said:


> $10.00 Dollars Kids 10 Under Free with a paid adult....


Cool thanks..no kids


----------



## theoriginalwirewheelco (Jul 19, 2013)

ImpalasMagazine said:


> ALL PRE-REG FOR HOLLISTER SUPER BENEFIT CAR SHOW DUE BY MARCH 3RD 2014!
> ANYONE NEEDING A PRE-REG FORM PLEASE P.M ON HERE OUR EMAIL @ [email protected]:thumbsup:
> 
> HOTEL INFORMATION
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

TTT GONNA BE A GOOD SHOW


----------



## ~esjmami~ (Apr 25, 2012)

Mark wtf is up with these guys on this site? The ones I don't know talk shit to me..I've been in s.s. scene 20 domethn yes..u know I know lots of pole n or like an older bro to me..I'm getting tired of the immature n ignorant guys on this site..they think I know no one ..idiots mostly in it..ull see some on the who are we talking to thread Cruz I posted a bid of me n my bro cruising n in LA mission thread cuz I posted pics of us at scene..

Luv u always xoxoxo

I love mark for life..talked to him today..he's one ofthe beast frenzy I have In life..my family loves him!! Has for bout 20 yes..see u guys if I go xoxoxo


----------



## inspirationsfoundr (Sep 4, 2010)

TTMFT....


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

ImpalasMagazine said:


> IMAPALAS 2014 HOLLISTER BENEFIT CAR SHOW!
> 
> ROLL CALL
> 1.IMPALAS C.C
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

TTT.....


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

ImpalasMagazine said:


> IMAPALAS 2014 HOLLISTER BENEFIT CAR SHOW!
> 
> ROLL CALL
> 1.IMPALAS C.C
> ...


ALL PRE-REG FOR HOLLISTER OUR DUE BY MARCH 3RDuffin:


----------



## theoriginalwirewheelco (Jul 19, 2013)

TTT...


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

ImpalasMagazine said:


> IMAPALAS 2014 HOLLISTER BENEFIT CAR SHOW!
> 
> ROLL CALL
> 1.IMPALAS C.C
> ...


TTT:worship:


----------



## sjcruiser66 (Aug 1, 2011)

Been keeping my eye on the weather forecast...says it should be cloudy. Is the show still on for the 8th??


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

ImpalasMagazine said:


> IMAPALAS 2014 HOLLISTER BENEFIT CAR SHOW!
> 
> ROLL CALL
> 1.IMPALAS C.C
> ...


"THE WEATHER FORECAST CHANNEL CALLING FOR SUNNY & 75* ON SAT MARCH 8TH":worship:


----------



## theoriginalwirewheelco (Jul 19, 2013)

BUMP.......IT'S GOING TO BE A GOOD SHOW CAN'T WAIT!


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

Gonna be a good show so shine up those rides


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

TTT...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> TTT for Impalas Magazine...:thumbsup::yes:




See you Saturday my brother, it's been a while.


----------



## SP69 (May 30, 2013)

How's the weather looking?


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

SP69 said:


> How's the weather looking?


Going to be Nice & Sunny 75*.....


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ImpalasMagazine said:


> Going to be Nice & Sunny 75*.....




:thumbsup:


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

ImpalasMagazine said:


> IMAPALAS 2014 HOLLISTER BENEFIT CAR SHOW!
> 
> ROLL CALL
> 1.IMPALAS C.C
> ...


TTT....


----------



## inspirationsfoundr (Sep 4, 2010)

TTMFT..


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

Just got word..... SO~LOW RIDERS Will be there


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

HOTEL INFORMATION
BEST WESTERN SAN BENITO INN
600 SAN FELIPE ROAD
HOLLISTER,CA 95023
(831)637-9248
YOU MUST CALL THE HOTEL & MENTION IMPALAS MAGAZINE CAR SHOW TO RECEIVE THE DISCOUNT RATE:thumbsup:
*SINGLE BEDS OUR $74.95 PER NIGHT
*DOUBLE BEDS OUR $84.95 PER NIGHT 

[/QUOTE]
THE HOTEL STILL GOT A FEW ROOMS AVAILABLE:thumbsup:


----------



## Ralph B presents (Jul 15, 2012)




----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ray-13 (Jun 10, 2011)

TTT.... Latin World c.c Bakersfield will be there to support. . With the homes from Aztec Image.. ! :thumbsup:


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

ray-13 said:


> TTT.... Latin World c.c Bakersfield will be there to support. . With the homes from Aztec Image.. ! :thumbsup:


Gates will open for Move-In @ 6am-11am!


----------



## Ancheta_Workshop (Jun 12, 2008)

Ancheta Workshop will be there to take them pics.


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

~TTT~


----------



## ray-13 (Jun 10, 2011)

posted and ready.


----------



## inspirationsfoundr (Sep 4, 2010)

TTT....


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

ray-13 said:


> View attachment 1117537
> posted and ready.
> View attachment 1117545


See you homies @ 6am......


----------



## inspirationsfoundr (Sep 4, 2010)

TTT....

Good show so far....


----------



## umlolo (Nov 5, 2001)

inspirationsfoundr said:


> TTT....
> 
> Good show so far....


Post pic


----------



## ray-13 (Jun 10, 2011)




----------



## inspirationsfoundr (Sep 4, 2010)

We were cooking Taco's at the show.... Good turn out....


----------



## Mr_Serna (Sep 1, 2012)

Had a great time.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT REAL GREAT HOSPITALITY AT THIS SHOW FROM THE ENTIRE IMPALAS MAG FAM LATINS FINEST INLAND EMPIRE,ORANGE COUNTY AND WATSONVILLE BIKE CLUB HAD A GREAT TIME :thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

mr.widow-maker said:


> TTT REAL GREAT HOSPITALITY AT THIS SHOW FROM THE ENTIRE IMPALAS MAG FAM LATINS FINEST INLAND EMPIRE,ORANGE COUNTY AND WATSONVILLE BIKE CLUB HAD A GREAT TIME :thumbsup:


I'll post up those pics as soon as photo bucket decides to upload them. TTT all the way from inland empire SoCal


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Here are the pics that Latins finest took of the impala a show. TTT. From Watsonville to inland empire to Orange County TTT.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Conrats to all my brothers and sisters that placed and also to the ones that didn't.


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

A "Big" thank you to Everone that made it out to the Impalas Magazine Benefit Car Show in Hollister......it was a Great Success and Glad Everyone had a Great Time..& See You at our Next stop Fresno.... April 27th 2014........


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Latins finest invites all you to our upcoming events....in so cal.......
Car cruise from corona park to fairmont park in riverside.....we have a photographer and taco guy $1 tacos 




Lowrider bike cruise on the beach in Huntington Beach


----------



## Osage Bro (Feb 5, 2013)

Nice pics


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Osage Bro said:


> Nice pics


Thanks player. Posting all the way from the inland empire. My brothers sent me the flikas and I'll post them.


----------



## Osage Bro (Feb 5, 2013)

Wow, dedicated.. Props to all


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Osage Bro said:


> Wow, dedicated.. Props to all


Gracias. Where ever we go we post up the pics. Just to show everyone who couldn't make it to the shows what they missed out on lol. All positive all the time. TTT Latins finest brothers and sisters said this show was off the hook!!!!


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

inspirationsfoundr said:


> View attachment 1118649
> 
> We were cooking Taco's at the show.... Good turn out....


Thanks for the Taco's Big Homie:thumbsup:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

Any more pictures


----------



## watson rider (Apr 29, 2010)




----------



## watson rider (Apr 29, 2010)




----------



## watson rider (Apr 29, 2010)




----------



## FLIPXICAN (Dec 20, 2005)

watson rider said:


> View attachment 1122225


Watson Rider looks good with that red tint, looks like a blood bath up in there.


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

nice show will b there nxt. yr.:thumbsup:


----------



## watson rider (Apr 29, 2010)

FLIPXICAN said:


> Watson Rider looks good with that red tint, looks like a blood bath up in there.


Grasias trying out something new.


----------



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)

Nor Cal Ridahz had a blast long weekend.... ask the kids what was the best part of the show thay said the people dancing. Huh .... thay were dancing like this, so thay started brake dancing funny .... thanks to mark and the impala team


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

Was a great show ! Big thanks to mark for throwing it ! And many thanks to mark for providing a great spot for our booth for our shop ! Can't wait till next year !


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

Here some pics I took....


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...073741846.100000457874334&type=1&l=2f8680f4f8

My Pics:thumbsup:


----------



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)

Nice Impalas Got More Coming


----------



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)

Good Car Show Impalas Cant wait for da next one


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

*Latins Finest would like to invite you all to Come thru to the inland empire and cruise with us. TTT any question call me text me (562) 879-4376. Free event. There RG photography will be there tacos $1 at the end of the cruise bring the family. 
*


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)




----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)




----------



## inspirationsfoundr (Sep 4, 2010)

TTT..


----------



## inspirationsfoundr (Sep 4, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Ralph B presents (Jul 15, 2012)




----------

